
BlackBerry Reports Surprise Profit - chkuendig
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-03-27/blackberry-reports-surprise-profit
======
bstar77
It's amazing what's possible when you give up your plan for word conquest and
simply focus on what you are good at.

